# 07 Jetta 2.5 harmonic balancer replacement



## TexEmt83 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi everyone, I couldn't find a search option and looked around but no luck. Need to replace the harmonic balancer on my 07 Jetta 2.5 I got the balancer, hardware kit and pulley tool, but wanted to get some tips on how to do it correctly, such as finding TDC and any other helpful info you can share.
Than you in advance for your time and help with this replacement.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

If I recall correctly, one of the 5 bolt holes is offset, making it so that the balancer will only fit one way. Because Of that you shouldn’t have to worry about finding TDC before you remove the old pulley.

But If for some reason I am incorrect, you can remove the spark plug from cylinder 1, drop a long dowel rod down the spark plug hole and crank the motor over by hand. When the dowel rises all the way up and just before it start to go back down the cylinder, you will be at TDC for cylinder 1. Also on the back of a 2.5 engine block, above the oil pan, near cylinder 1, there is a screw you can remove. That threaded hole where the screw is, is also where the factory crank lock tool threads in. When doing a full timing chain job on a 2.5, us dealer techs normally like the crank from that spot. The crank lock tool normally won’t thread all the way in unless your at TDC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Buy the crankshaft locking tool and it’s a really easy job. Part # T40069


----------

